# Looking for reputable bredder in Maryland area



## brandonw91314 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all,


It seems like there are a lot of knowledge people on this site so I could definitely use your help. I live in central Maryland and am looking to get a GSD puppy towards the end of this year. I'm willing to travel a decent ways (PA, WV, VA, DE and other near surrounding states) and am trying to stay under 2k, but definitely no more than 3k. Ideally looking for a black/red. MUST have a temperament accepting of babies/small children. Below are the breeders on my radar.


Shadowbrook Shepherds, Haus Morrison, Johnson Haus, Blue Ridge Lane, Capriole Farm GSD, Pine Hills GSD

I would really appreciate your input and let me know if there are other breeders that are better options. 
Brandon


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

when we were first looking we considered Johnson Haus but he didn't have any littlers coming up. Our dogs are from Misty Ridge. She has wonderful dogs but she is a bit more expensive than some of the other nearby breeders.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen a few from vom Diamond that I really like. They are over near Frederick.


----------



## Mobed (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a pup from Johnson Haus's z litter. As a first time dog owner she has been amazing.


----------



## Snowmyst (Feb 21, 2015)

I've seem pups from Haus Morrison and they are nice looking pups. We got our dark sable from Blackthorn kennel in Va. Christine is great always willing to answer questions and send us in the right direction for any help that is needed.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Please keep in mind there are good breeders with average dogs and there are average breeders with really good dogs. LOOK at the dogs and not just the breeder IMO. The dog in my opinion is more important than the breeder, not saying the breeder isn't important! Hope this helps you find the dog & breeder that makes your 3K dream come true! :grin2:


----------



## Hammy113 (Sep 22, 2015)

I just got a female GSD from Haus Juris in Nokesville, VA. I like what I got. Shiraz Farm GSD in Upperville, Loudoun County VA is having pups available.


----------



## brandonw91314 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Updated list*

Here is my more updated list. The last 5 are new breeders I have come across. 


Blue Ridge Lane
Capriole Farm
Johnson Haus
Haus Morrisson
Shadowbrook Shepherds
*Sander-Haus*
*Little Creek*
*Von den Blauen Bergen *
*Hollow Hills*
*East Point (previously know as Mitchell-Haus)*


----------



## brandonw91314 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hammy113 said:


> I just got a female GSD from Haus Juris in Nokesville, VA. I like what I got. Shiraz Farm GSD in Upperville, Loudoun County VA is having pups available.




Hammy113- Could you provide a ballpark price of your dog from Haus Juris? I've tried asking by email a couple times and for some reason they won't answer the question.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shadowbrook in Troy PA? Sending a PM. Do NOT advise buying one from there.


----------



## brandonw91314 (Jun 2, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Shadowbrook in Troy PA? Sending a PM. Do NOT advise buying one from there.


Jax08 thanks for the information. Sorry, I can't reply to your PM yet since I need 15 posts on the forum. I'll get there soon, but for now thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a Johnson Haus pup. The Y litter. My pup is now almost 11 months old and they have been easily accessible all along. 

They breed mostly working dogs and I'm not sure if that is what you're looking for.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Red/black meaning German Show line? EmeraldOaks German Shepherds belongs to an acquaintance of mine, they are located in Hampstead MD. She has a very nice up coming litter sometime this year. The Stud she is using belongs to Haus Juris (I believe they were recommended earlier in this thread).

The dame: Emeraldoaks Isabella Vom Mittelwest, BN,CD, GN, CGC, TD, RA
Emeraldoaks Isabella Vom Mittelwest

The sire: VA Kloud vom Solebrunnen
SCHH3 kkl 1 Normal Hips & Elbows
Kloud vom Solebrunnen

Her website Emeraldoaks German Shepherds - Planned Breeding 


Haus Morrison is a breeder I would absolutely recommend! She has a repeat breeding planned this August, Penny and Klaus. This will be a repeat of the litter that produce her superb female Heska. I love the temperament and work ethic of Heska Vom Haus Morrison, she amazes me whenever we train together. Heska is an up and coming breeding prospect for 2017 so if you decide to wait until next year I am sure Heska will make some great puppies. I have had the pleasure of working closely with Amy and her dogs throughout the last year, I have messaged her for advice many times and have always received a knowledgeable, timely answer whether it's about dog health, training, or behavior Amy is just great. I can only imagine the level of breeder support you would get from her as she does a lot for me and I have never owned a dog from her program. As I said before I absolutely would recommend Haus Morrison German Shepherds. 

If you are looking specifically for working line then along with a few of the names you have mentioned, I have heard good things about Stanislaus Shepherds in PA. Breeding German Shepherds with integrity and a commitment to the German Shepherd Dog 

Another breeder to look into would be Kavallerie Shepherds located in VT. That is a bit of a drive but I really appreciate their breeding philosophy and admire their progeny. http://www.vtgsd.com/


----------



## brandonw91314 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes red/black as in German show line. Not looking for a working dog. Emerald Oaks looks like a nice place, but I would prefer a short coat.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

If you are looking for the traditional black and red saddle back that is almost always a show line dog. I originally wanted a black and red GSD when I was looking for pups and ended up getting a sable working line from Wolfstraum and could not be happier with her. My suggestion would be to look at any highly recommended breeders on here and go with the one that has a lot of experience and gives you the best support before you buy. Don't look so much into color/type. From your list Johnsonhaus is good but they are also working line only. I had a hard time getting any kind of response from show line breeders in the area but I liked Misty Ridge in Maryland and Givenhaus in North Carolina.


----------

